# "old man's" journey- so far



## seadog70 (27 Aug 2011)

So I applied back in 2010, and after being "pro-active" with my file, I successfully made it through the CFAT, medical and interview. Everything was fine, until a snah in my credit history. An unpaid cell phone bill, which was an oversight on my part, however the time it took for me to send confirmation that the bill was paid, and write a note explaining how this happened and why it won't happen again, my trades of choice filled up and subsequently closed. Ok, so I could pick some new trades or wait. After talking with the Debt Commander I choose some new trades to try and get in sooner rather than later. As far as I know everything was still A-OK. Have spent the last few months ( since Feb. 2011) at a job to pass the time and pay the bills, it's not exciting nor a challenge and it's just that- something to pass the time. 
 I have kept up my training ( going to the gym) and tried to keep busy, and "live my life" as was suggested as oppossed to "sitting and waiting". 
 I recently checked the armed forces website and noticed that the trades I picked which were accepting applications are now not listed as such. I am hoping that this just means I'll be getting a call and not that I missed the "window". Having said that, I am going to call CFVancouver on monday to inquire as that's when the calls for the next BMQ are being made. 
 My process has been long ( although due in part to my own negligence) and strewn with hurdles and hoops to jump through. My fingers are crossed, and I am looking forward to finally getting that call ( my wife and I have a special bottle of wine for that celebration). 
 If anyone can shed any light on the armed forces website ( Re: jobs that were listed as accepting applications are no longer listed as such) I would appreciate it, however, as I stated above, I believe that this is just an update and means that they have the applcations for those trades processed now, and if fortune is on my side then I will recieve good news soon. 
 At 40 years of age, some of my friends think me insane, I simply state that while yes, I may be a little insane ( lol ) I want something fun and challenging for my next phase of life. And touring around the world and getting a pension at the end of it all doesn't hurt. 
 That's my story so far, as it pertains to my application process. Has anyone recieved word yet on Oct.'s BMQ?


----------



## seadog70 (18 Sep 2011)

Thought I might share this. I just found out that after my "wait" , and thinking that the waiting would continue, I received my job offer for NCIop. I go for my enrollment Sept 20, (2011) and start BMQ Oct 17, 2011. 
 On a side note, I'm actually surprised at how many people have questioned my decision to join at my "age" (41). I never thought about it like that ( That I'm "too old" ) I instead looked at it as a chance to have a rewarding career doing something I could take pride in. It'll probably all end up in my "memoirs" lol


----------



## Diamondwillow (18 Sep 2011)

A warm congrats to you!  I'm hoping that I will receive my call for the Oct BMQ's... time will tell.
 I have received similar responses about my age as well but the comments always seem to come from those who are *old* at heart.  The ones who don't *do* - the ones who just exist and don't take action for their own future.


----------



## observor 69 (18 Sep 2011)

Age doesn't seem to be a big problem for this over 50 year old.  ;D

http://www.vancouversun.com/news/year+grandma+joins+Canadian+Forces/5380380/story.html


----------



## Rabbit233224 (18 Sep 2011)

good luck hopefully we see you there in october if all goes well for the both of us


----------



## Maverick585 (18 Sep 2011)

Don't let the age thing get to you. On my last two courses of BMQ I have had men in their 50's. So, you are by far not the oldest, and more than likely not be in your platoon. Right now I think the oldest person on this course is in his mid to late 40's. 

It's never too late to do what you want to do. I find the "older" guys do better then the young guys because they have the life experience to know when to "shut up and colour". lol

Hope you get it.

Cheers,

Mav


----------



## seadog70 (22 Sep 2011)

Thanks Mav, yea, I should know by now when to "shut up and color", lol. And I agree with the earlier statement, about the "age " thing being said by those who are "old at heart". I have repeatedly said it in a similar way, that age is just some numbers and your only as old as you feel. But it is nice to hear that I might not be the "old man" in barracks, lol, be nice to be able to "hang out" with guys closer to my "age" than just a buch of younger kids, nothing against them it's just hard to have a conversation with some of them when you don't know what the h@ll they're talking about...what happened to talking about girls , in a nice way?


----------

